# Masdevallia mejiana (warm growing species)



## Hamlet (Mar 2, 2017)

I have always liked Masdevallias but because the vast majority of this genus' species requires cold temperatures, I was hesitant to try growing one. Then I found this species on offer in Ecuagenera's catalog, it was supposed to be one of the very rare warm growing Masdevallias. I bought one last summer and it's been doing great since, 30° Celsius in summer and minimum 19° Celsius in winter were no problem for this plant.

Now, it's blooming for the first time - with eight flower spikes no less. It also has a nice, sweet fragrance!










Thanks for looking!


----------



## Secundino (Mar 2, 2017)

Oh - good to know there is a warm-tolerant _Masdevallia_ available! Can we have a photo of the whole plant, please?


----------



## coronacars (Mar 2, 2017)

Stunning!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 2, 2017)

Great photos!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2017)

Good job. There are a lot of fragrant Masdie but not a lot of warm growers. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 3, 2017)

that's really nice.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 3, 2017)

Oh wow, this is nice!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 3, 2017)

Cool. Most of the masdies i like require Cold temps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don I (Mar 4, 2017)

Nice.
Don


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2017)

Sweet one!


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Mar 4, 2017)

That is so cool looking! Great find


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 5, 2017)

Thank you all!



Secundino said:


> Oh - good to know there is a warm-tolerant _Masdevallia_ available! Can we have a photo of the whole plant, please?



Here's the whole plant. The flowers are a bit past their prime on this photo, they're open for more than a month already. It's my only Masdevallia and I'm surprised how long the flowers last.


----------



## Secundino (Mar 5, 2017)

Wow! Thank you. A great plant!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 6, 2017)

Beautiful photo!


----------



## naoki (Mar 7, 2017)

Lots of flowers and nice! It looks pretty happy.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Mar 11, 2017)

I love it so much that I ordered one! Really great plant (and pictures)! :clap:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 11, 2017)

OrchidIsa said:


> I love it so much that I ordered one! Really great plant (and pictures)! :clap:



From where? (Hopefully USA)


----------



## OrchidIsa (Mar 12, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> From where? (Hopefully USA)



From Ecuagenera  (You'll be able to have one too!)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 12, 2017)

OrchidIsa said:


> From Ecuagenera  (You'll be able to have one too!)



Thanks! (Yup)


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks!

It's a very nice species and my plant from Ecuagenera was very easy to establish and is vigorous and easy to grow. Good growing!


----------

